# cypripedium pubescens



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2009)

Ha! You really can't wait to see your Cyps this year, can you?!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello Tom,
I believe already


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2009)

Really nice clairly with your cyp pictures Hakone. I can't wait to see them either!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

These are all indoors, right?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> These are all indoors, right?



No Sir, outdoor Sir


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 26, 2009)

I wish my Cyps were coming up outside right now....about 5 weeks or so at least before they start here!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Hakone said:


> No Sir, outdoor Sir



Can it be that warm already!? Enjoy.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello EricNY,
7 Grad Celcius


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2009)

NOt warm, not warm!!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the anticipation for the bloom to appear, although sometimes it is annoying...lol


----------

